# The Most Pathetic MAC Collection Ever..LOL



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 1, 2005)

I have only recently just begun collecting MAC and here's all I have so far.





From the left..4 pigment samples in All Girl, Fairylight. Kitchmas and Melon.

Eyeshadows left to right...Goldbit, Phloof, D'Bohemia
2nd Row.. Digit, Pink Freeze (my fave as you can see! ), Vapour
3rd Row...Li'Lily, Swish, Pink Papillon

Teddy Eye Khol
Foolish me Blush
MAC Fix +
Blot Powder in Medium
Select Cover up
Studio Finish Matte

I also have a Skinfinish in Stereo Rose and a Bronzing stick In Bronzeray which are both in my desk at work..and that's it. Small I know..but I try to buy a little each month so hopefully soon it will be as amazing as some of your collections.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 1, 2005)

that's a great variety of goods youve got there!! That's basically how much i have now, and i started a couple of months ago!! 
Keep it up.  Maybe one day we'll both be able to have respectable collections like the other girls on the site!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 1, 2005)

I think you have a pretty good collection.  I've been into MAC for almost two years and you're collection is almost as big as mine.  You have a good selection of colors too!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 3, 2005)

That's similar to the size of mine! and is also layed out very similarly!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 4, 2005)

It's a start


----------



## baby_love (Sep 23, 2005)

I love brian kinney too.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 24, 2005)

good on you! u have to start somewhere...got some of my fave products in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pink papillon and foolish me blush)


----------



## user3 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey we've all got to start someone where! Nice MAC starter collection!


----------



## xiahe (Sep 25, 2005)

that's a good variety!  and trust me, yours isn't pathetic.

*I* have the most pathetic MAC collection consisting only of

+ Swish e/s
+ Parrot e/s
+ 266 brush
+ Blacktrack Fluidline

^^;


----------



## velvet (Sep 28, 2005)

its about the same size as my collection!
its not about a who has the bigger collection (boobs/penis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
i wont ever have THAT big of a collection because i dont use that much makeup, but i really enjoy the few things i do have

and brian is mmmmhot


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

blot, have it too.


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

Foolish me is great


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

really, you don't need the whole mac store in your collection like a lot of people have. xD if you've got the basics, that's great. : D woo!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

lovely stuff


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 1, 2008)

good start!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 1, 2008)

yay for baby collections, that's what mine is too! 
bit by bit makes collecting more of a hobby, imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways, i love your stuff


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 1, 2008)

nice start


----------



## gitts (Sep 1, 2008)

This is where it starts.  I remember when I only had Icon Lipstick and Chestnut lipliner.  Now I have over 20 lipsticks and over 50 eyeshadows.  It will increase a bit at a time.


----------



## cetati (Sep 1, 2008)

It's a start. I was on 2 brushes, 2 shadows, and 1 F/L for about a year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and I guess foundation + powder.


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 1, 2008)

good start.
have fun with it.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread is from almost exactly 3 years ago.

But it is still a cute collection.


----------



## red (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice little stash


----------



## red (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_This thread is from almost exactly 3 years ago.

But it is still a cute collection._

 
ooops just noticed its an old thread ... nice just the same


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_that's a good variety! and trust me, yours isn't pathetic.

*I* have the most pathetic MAC collection consisting only of

+ Swish e/s
+ Parrot e/s
+ 266 brush
+ Blacktrack Fluidline

^^;_

 
lol im equal to you i guess 

+Pleasantry mineralize blush
+Feline khol power
+Jardin Aires pigment
+Bare Study paint pot


----------

